# Finally FIRM poop!



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I have finally found a food Ranger has good, firm poops on. He is doing great on Purina One Lamb & Rice. 

(he was checked by the vet for worms and anything else before we started trying different foods) He started on Iams LB puppy....icky runny smelly poops. Switched him to the Kirkland brand at Costco.....slightly firmer...but still cow pie poops. Then tried Blue Buffalo.....yet, again....mushy, un-pooper-scoopable poops. Finally tried the Purina One...within 3 days of mixing it in to transition his poops began firming and now after being on it a few weeks....his poops are firm, normal, not too often, and easily pooper scoopable!

Not saying it is for everyone....but I'm super happy that I found a food that works well for my guy!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

How long did you try each food? Sometimes it takes some dogs a little while.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I know many people give Purina a hard time but I also know of several people that have tried just about every food out there and Purina One is the ONLY one that their dogs with digestive issues does well on.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree,you have to feed what works for your dog.Glad there are good poops finally.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Hurray! You must be feeling very relieved.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

We tried them all for 3-4 weeks (with a gradual switch over) except the Kirkland food...that one made the loose poops worse from the time we added a little in....so we gave it a week after the full switch and went on to the next...it was not good...but...our other dog did great on the Kirkland, so that is what he's on now...he has constipation issues though...so whatever in the Kirkland made Ranger too loose...made Pepper loose enough to be normal.

I'm happy with the Purina One...good poops, he's growing fine, skin and coat are good...and I only have to drive 10 minutes to get it.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Laura,
Glad you finally found something that works. Nothing wrong the ONE if it agrees with him. 

Just curious.... How much does he weigh and how much are you feeding him a day now? 

Is that the same amount you feed of the other foods you tried? 

Did you always use Lamb/rice formulas that didn't agree with him? Did you try Chcien/Rice formulas?


----------



## headtripparade (May 9, 2009)

We use Purina Pro Plan. Our boys love it and are growing normally, have shiny coats, firm poop, and they're overall as healthy as can be.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been feeding Panzer and Becca 3 large cans of Pedigree beef and chicken and rice, dog food a day for the past week. Could that be what's giving Panzer runny pooh? Is it maybe too rich? Panzer is 5 months old. Please advice, thanks.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: PanzersmomI've been feeding Panzer and Becca 3 large cans of Pedigree beef and chicken and rice, dog food a day for the past week. Could that be what's giving Panzer runny pooh? Is it maybe too rich? Panzer is 5 months old. Please advice, thanks.


Do you feed only soft food? Pedigree isn't that great of a food, lots of fillers and junk it in, so yes, it might not be agreeing with him. Have you tried any other foods? If you want to feed kibble, maybe try a premium food like Blue Buffalo, Wellness, Innova, Orejin, etc.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Minnieski. We only have one grocery store in this town and they don't carry any of those foods, so maybe I can find them online and order them. I've seen others talk about Blue Buffalo, I'll research that! I asked the vet tech what she recommended for food and she said just pick up PurinaOne Puppy Chow for Large Breed Puppies from WalMart, but I'm not too sure about that one either....ugggg (I'm so confused lately)!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I can tell you that vets know NOTHING about food. The only training they get is from Company Reps; how's that for unbiased? Shoot, I have had vets recommend Ol' Roy as a good food.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php

has ratings of different foods. Blue Buffalo is listed as a 4* food. There are good reviews of a LOT of great foods there, explaining why they gave the food the rating that they did. 

forgot to add, there are a lot of websites where you can get dog food fairly cheaply. They can even sit it up so that the food will ship automatically at whatever time frame you need it. A lot of them also have a "buy X bags and the next is free" promotion!


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I have heard that Purina works for a lot of GSDs with belly issues. I tried several foods with Dozer and FROMM Whitefish & Sweet Potato worked for him finally.

I try to feed really good foods to my dogs but our dogs growing up lived to 17 on a few Pedigree cans a day. Not saying that is what I would do but a lab living until he was 17 and a St. Bernard until he was 16 is pretty good. I would never feed it to my dogs but that is me.

I find I spend more time obsessing over what my dogs eat than what I eat.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

I know what you mean. I'm almost thinking I will cook them food until I can get to the store later today...lol


----------

